# What does this mean: cervix 1cm long and posterior ?



## moondoggie

Hiya,

Cannot understand what is in my notes from today's visit to del suite.  basically i've been contracting for a week off and on and went in this am as baby was v quiet.  my notes say cervix is 1cm dilated, 1cm long and very posterior.  what does this mean and what does it indicate for labour?  i am being induced on saturday at 39 weeks and am due to have 2 stretch and sweeps this week by my mw to hopefully get me into labour before saturday.  any advice?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

things are getting ready for labour, so the tightenings haven't all been worthless, your cervix has started to dilate a tiny bit and has shortened a little, it needs to shorten more and come forward into position ready to start dilating. It will need to dilate just a little bit more for them to be able to do the sweep, but there's a good chance of that over the next few days,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## moondoggie

thank you!


----------

